# What's Your Daily Riding Routine?



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I totally forgot to mention that when I trot around the entire ring while cutting through the center, I also incorporate the sitting trot as well lol. So I walk,sitting trot,posting trot, and canter. Thanx for posting!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't have a routine per se. My horse isn't green and I've only had him 4 months. In our warm up we might go in loops circles many changes of direction at a walk with halts included. We are working on steering from the seat/leg so always on loose rein. Working on quality of gait, not just wandering. He tends to be behind the leg so I need to have him pay attention and move forward. Once we've been moving well for about 10 minutes we go into posting trot. I don't sit trot until he's rounding up and relaxed and warmed up. Straight lines, bending, spirals, serpentines. In about the middle of our ride I will then spend time on things I'm working on for myself, like one foot out of the stirrup and posting trot in circles; no stirrups, etc. Then I go back to things we're working on like shoulder fore and leg yields. I like those circles where you don't have the circle in the same location but move down the long side of the arena. I try not to do endless circling. Working on collected canter right now. Total time about 1 hour or so.

We have a lesson once or twice a week, the other days we trail ride; do inhand stuff in the arena, groundwork in the arena or the round pen, go walkabout or any combination of the above.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

livelovelaughride said:


> I don't have a routine per se. My horse isn't green and I've only had him 4 months. In our warm up we might go in loops circles many changes of direction at a walk with halts included. We are working on steering from the seat/leg so always on loose rein. Working on quality of gait, not just wandering. He tends to be behind the leg so I need to have him pay attention and move forward. Once we've been moving well for about 10 minutes we go into posting trot. I don't sit trot until he's rounding up and relaxed and warmed up. Straight lines, bending, spirals, serpentines. In about the middle of our ride I will then spend time on things I'm working on for myself, like one foot out of the stirrup and posting trot in circles; no stirrups, etc. Then I go back to things we're working on like shoulder fore and leg yields. I like those circles where you don't have the circle in the same location but move down the long side of the arena. I try not to do endless circling. Working on collected canter right now. Total time about 1 hour or so.
> 
> We have a lesson once or twice a week, the other days we trail ride; do inhand stuff in the arena, groundwork in the arena or the round pen, go walkabout or any combination of the above.


wow, you gave me a ton of great ideas I can use for riding in my routine. Thanx!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

My filly is two, so we do 95 percent groundwork and 5 percent backing - I don't say riding because all I am doing at this point is getting on her, asking her to give laterally and vertically, ask her to walk off and then use my body, seat and legs to guide her around cones. We then whoa, back a few steps, then I get off - and that takes about ten minutes.

My groundwork I mix up - a few days a week we ground drive, practicing going over poles, backing, turning both ways and moving at the walk, jog and canter.

A few days a week we work at bitting up on the lunge ... she always wears her bridle that has a french link snaffle, but on these days I thread the reins through a training fork and let the fork apply a little pressure - then we walk, trot, and canter using a 50 foot lunge with me walking alongside so the circles are very large - I work on a lot of transitions, walk to trot, trot to canter, canter to walk - she is getting much better on her voice cues, which will help immensely when we progress to undersaddle work next year.

I started ponying her on the road today, and will include this in our weekly sessions as often as weather allows- it lets her experience new things and my pony mare, Whiskey, is pretty level headed so good associations there.

And I always do at least 5 minutes of showmanship, sometimes up to 10 minutes, working on correct pivots and improving her set up time.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't usually have a "daily" riding routine either. We trail ride and most times we just saddle up, trailer them and then ride. If we ride from home here I will lunge her for a few minutes just so I can tighten her cinch up otherwise I have to stop and do it once we get going.
I have a 3yr. that we just started under saddle, he's great at the ground work which he's been doing since he was few weeks old (just short 5 mins. of backing, ect.), now when I work with him he does his ground work, I ride him for maybe 10 mins. in the round pen......so far just at a walk. Now that we have snow here for the winter he will probably have the time off till spring, it's just too slippery in the round pen to try to work with him.....


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Indie's warm up is pretty varied, although usually we do the same things each time.

I often start out with walking her at a forward pace for a few laps.. following up with ten lateral flexions each way. Then I do one lap each way of backing up at every letter, which helps a lot with loosening her up and getting her to stretch out. We do lots of circles, some three loop serpentines.. turns on the haunches/forehands and leg yields. I add in trot work after we've done everything at the trot. I usually don't do any cantering until we're twenty minutes into our ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Depends on what we're doing that day really. If we're "working" i'm there at four am, and we start with some bending, side-passing, and yielding of the fore and hind, all at a walk and in frame. then we move on to the trot, figure eights, serpentines, extending, collecting, ground poles, etc, all in frame. Then we move on to the canter. right now we just work on our speed, c/t, t/c, w/c, c/w transitions, simple and flying changes, and nice even circles, nothing in frame as shes still not really balanced on the lunge at the canter in frame, so i dont want to push her. but, then we move on to jumping. right now we're back to 2ft lines and gymnastics because shes been off of jumping and has gone back to rushing her fences. after a little bit of that, we cool down with some tricks. we do some work on the box, (working on keeping all four feet in while we spin) some work with our spanish walk, or we'll drag a tire or the golf cart or a log around for a little bit. (we use Annie to pull out stuck four wheelers that the trucks cant get to when we go out mudding). i usually get on at about 4:45, and i'm off by six.

if its a weekend, we just tack up and go exploring. whatever we get into is what we do. be it tromping through some woods or swamp or racing the little cracker horses across vistaview.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow I loved everyone's post thanx for posting


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

My usual routine with my gelding is to walk a lap or two each way to warm up, also incorporating circles and changes of direction. Then we'll do a posting trot around the arena to loosen up more. When I feel him starting to relax I'll do some bending stuff and circles and lots of changes of direction to keep him on his toes. Then I'll walk again for a bit. Then sometimes I'll trot more, sometimes I'll canter. I'll canter each way for a bit, then do more trotting. Also in there I'll do some stuff for me, like two point, sitting, alternating between posting/two point...towards the end I always work on newer stuff, which for my horse is bending, moving laterally, turn on hindquarters/forehand. When I cool him out I always put him on a loose rein and neck rein him; it''s a great way to let him relax but still be working on something too. I'll end within either a certain bend, flexing at a standstill, or backing up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

howrsegirl123 said:


> My usual routine with my gelding is to walk a lap or two each way to warm up, also incorporating circles and changes of direction. Then we'll do a posting trot around the arena to loosen up more. When I feel him starting to relax I'll do some bending stuff and circles and lots of changes of direction to keep him on his toes. Then I'll walk again for a bit. Then sometimes I'll trot more, sometimes I'll canter. I'll canter each way for a bit, then do more trotting. Also in there I'll do some stuff for me, like two point, sitting, alternating between posting/two point...towards the end I always work on newer stuff, which for my horse is bending, moving laterally, turn on hindquarters/forehand. When I cool him out I always put him on a loose rein and neck rein him; it''s a great way to let him relax but still be working on something too. I'll end within either a certain bend, flexing at a standstill, or backing up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cool!! Thanx for replying!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My routine depends on what kind of day it is. 

Sometimes, I just lunge for 15-20 minutes. I start out at a walk in a large circle (I have a LONG lunge line!) for five minutes. Change directions. Never go the same way for more than five rounds. Afterwords I speed up into a flat walk (I have a gaited horse) and do that until it's long and lose. Then we proceed to trot for the last 5-10 minutes. 

On trail workout days, it's pretty simple. I walk for the first 10 minutes, trot for 10 minutes, walk for 10, and then canter for 10. After that, it's all whatever. I might trot for 60+ minutes, do some sprints, or just walk the rest of the time if I'm feeling lazy.

On arena days, I either lunge for 10 minutes OR walk for 10 and trot for 10. After that, I might jump, do grids, trot poles, or do "dressage". 

My cool downs are always the same. Trot on a loose rein until she's relaxed and then walk until her heart rate is back to normal and she isn't panting.

Other days are ground work/trail obstacle days. I don't really warm up for those since all I do is walk. We work on sidepassing, backing, turns on forehand/haunches, desensitizing, liberty, and anything else I feel like doing.

That's a typical sort of week for me.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow!!! Must be a great week? What is liberty?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ground work without a halter. :wink: Teaches me not to rely on the head so much. Like when I use to ask for a turn on the forehand, I would bend her head around when I asked her to step over. That isn't truly isolating the hindquarters. Taking away that halter really shows the quality of your groundwork! You _should_ be able to do everything without one. I can't, of course. :lol: But I can do a couple things without it and am working towards more doing more.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh ok, thanx!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Depends on which horse I'm on and what the goals are for each one. Rides can be anywhere from 15 minutes to ?however long it takes to get a good effort at whatever we are working on. 

It can vary from first rides, extremely green (first few rides green) nothing but flexing, accepting leg, walking, stopping and backing. I ground drive first so they have a decent concept of steering and bit communication before I ride them. In betweeners are things like working on collection, fine tuning neck reining, lead departures, etc. The finished horses are just conditioning rides. Those are my favorites, it's nice to not have to do any real work lol.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds cool guys!!!! Thanx for posting


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I do a quick review of what the horse already knows. Ground work first, usually things like yeilding the HQ, backing, yeilding the FQ then I do some sending and circle on the long line, with turns, stops and changes of speed. I can see how he moves, what kind of mood he is in and check for any lameness.
If all is well, I mount up and start off slow, walking, stopping, backing, a little more speed, such as a fast walk or slow trot/gait, and several changes of direction. If the horse knows sidepassing, yeilding FQ or HQ under saddle, I do a bit of that. In general it is just a quick review of things the horse already knows. 
After we work through that, I move on to the newer stuff I am working on with that horse. After lessons we, just do a nice relaxed walk out. Then I tie the horse up for about 30 minutes and let him think about his lesson before I unsaddle him. I am aiming for a calm relaxed, happy horse that enjoys lesson time. Not one that is anxious, frightened or angry.
I have no time limits. some days when things are going well we have a longer lesson and on other days, when things are not so good such as when wind is howling, the neighbors dog barking, the tractor is cleaning out the barn, etc. I can tell my horse is having a hard time focusing on the lesson and I make the lesson easier and shorter.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

@G8tdH0rse- that sounds great. I bet your horses are fast learners 
Thanx for you input!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

G8tdh0rse said:


> I do a quick review of what the horse already knows. Ground work first, usually things like yeilding the HQ, backing, yeilding the FQ then I do some sending and circle on the long line, with turns, stops and changes of speed. I can see how he moves, what kind of mood he is in and check for any lameness.
> If all is well, I mount up and start off slow, walking, stopping, backing, a little more speed, such as a fast walk or slow trot/gait, and several changes of direction. If the horse knows sidepassing, yeilding FQ or HQ under saddle, I do a bit of that. In general it is just a quick review of things the horse already knows.
> After we work through that, I move on to the newer stuff I am working on with that horse. After lessons we, just do a nice relaxed walk out. *Then I tie the horse up for about 30 minutes and let him think about his lesson* before I unsaddle him. I am aiming for a calm relaxed, happy horse that enjoys lesson time. Not one that is anxious, frightened or angry.
> I have no time limits. some days when things are going well we have a longer lesson and on other days, when things are not so good such as when wind is howling, the neighbors dog barking, the tractor is cleaning out the barn, etc. I can tell my horse is having a hard time focusing on the lesson and I make the lesson easier and shorter.


I have often wondered about this. Does it really help?? I also was wondering if it would help to give them a day off in between?? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> I have often wondered about this. Does it really help?? I also was wondering if it would help to give them a day off in between?? Any thoughts on that?


There are days when I take a day off of *riding*, but I will still do some groundwork, or groom or just hang out with my horse. So yes, I suppose you could take a day off of riding but you can still do groundwork and such.

As for tying them up for 30 mins.... I for one have never done that because the horse(or at least my horse) can't be left alone for 2 mins without dancing all over the place(the second day I had him he ripped out one of the cross ties, not just the tie itself but the entire board of wood the cross tie was attached to lol). So I cannot say if this works or not.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wondered if it helps things sink in better.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Just wondered if it helps things sink in better.


 It might, I personally haven't tried it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if your horse doesnt tie well i would do it ! there is no reason that you shouldnt be able to leave him while hes tied. 

my horses can [and have been] left tied for up to 8 hours. they are so patient about it, and then you can trust them to tie well to the trailer as well.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

as for my riding routine, we usually flat/dressage for about 30-40 minutes or else we both get a little sour to it. i start at a loose rein walk, then trot, just working on her moving forward and straight. then we do some bending at walk at trot and some lateral work. then we work on collecting the trot and stretching down at the trot. then we do canter work. then if shes been good we either are done or go on the trail. trail riding really keeps us both fresh, we get so bored in the arena !

on jumping days we usually warm up pretty much the same, loose rein and forward. then some bending at walk and trot, then canter work and jumping. 

i will occasionally incorporate trot poles and cavaletti into our flat work.

i always work on forward, then on bending and suppling, then forward again, then suppling again, if that makes sense. i dont want her to get stuck and i always want her to be thinking forward.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> as for my riding routine, we usually flat/dressage for about 30-40 minutes or else we both get a little sour to it. i start at a loose rein walk, then trot, just working on her moving forward and straight. then we do some bending at walk at trot and some lateral work. then we work on collecting the trot and stretching down at the trot. then we do canter work. then if shes been good we either are done or go on the trail. trail riding really keeps us both fresh, we get so bored in the arena !
> 
> on jumping days we usually warm up pretty much the same, loose rein and forward. then some bending at walk and trot, then canter work and jumping.
> 
> ...


 Cool! I have always loved your horse Scout!! Thanx for contributing to this thread!!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> if your horse doesnt tie well i would do it ! there is no reason that you shouldnt be able to leave him while hes tied.
> 
> my horses can [and have been] left tied for up to 8 hours. they are so patient about it, and then you can trust them to tie well to the trailer as well.


 So I do I train him to do it? All he does is dance around, do I just let him do that until he settles down?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yep thats exactly what i would do. once he stands calmly for a while he can be untied.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh ok thanx gypsy


----------



## FutureRN (Aug 8, 2012)

Well since I am a beginner I will add my routine!

I start by walking a few times around the ring doing circles, figure 8s, etc. Then go into the trot. 

Mostly what I am working on now is controlling the speed with my seat. So I will go from fast trot to walk, back to slow trot, then halt, to fast trot to slow trot, etc without using the reins (well that's on a good day)!

I am also working on steering. We will set up cones, imaginary circles in the ground to follow, poles, etc. I try to use as little as reins as possible and just use my seat and legs.

And if we have time I work a little on cantering on the lunge line! Exciting stuff for a beginner haha.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

FutureRN said:


> Well since I am a beginner I will add my routine!
> 
> I start by walking a few times around the ring doing circles, figure 8s, etc. Then go into the trot.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are well on your way! Keep up the good work! Thanx for posting!!


----------

